# 2003 Altima



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

I was at Nissan Dealer today but they were closing so i didnt get to deal. I was just able to look inside the car and get a couple of brocures.

I am really interested in getting an auto 2.5S, black with black or tan fabic interior. Is the 2.5S with black on black fabic, hard to get? 

Hmm I only have around 1500-2000 to put down, and I can only afford to pay 180-190 a month. Can i lease the car with 1500-2000 down and pay 180-190 a month? I need some good leasing deals that any of you have gotten. Thanks. 48 months is the max. Maybe i can get a better car for these figures.

Any are theyre any lease specials on the altima right now?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

misterciv said:


> *I was at Nissan Dealer today but they were closing so i didnt get to deal. I was just able to look inside the car and get a couple of brocures.
> 
> I am really interested in getting an auto 2.5S, black with black or tan fabic interior. Is the 2.5S with black on black fabic, hard to get?
> 
> ...


You are asking guys that have purchased and leased and traded and made straight deals. There is no one answer. I would grab the yellow pages and call a couple of dealers and lay your cards on the table and give them a day or two to come up with some figures. Just trying to help.


----------



## currykid3 (Jan 10, 2003)

A4 299 a month for 36 months 10,000 miles a year 3,500 due a signing
Altimas are selling like hot cakes they dont need to give good deals people are buying them anyway. I loved it so much I tacked on all I was upside down on my other car. I pay way to much a month but I love my Alty.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

currykid3 said:


> *A4 299 a month for 36 months 10,000 miles a year 3,500 due a signing
> Altimas are selling like hot cakes they dont need to give good deals people are buying them anyway. I loved it so much I tacked on all I was upside down on my other car. I pay way to much a month but I love my Alty. *


What have you got for an Alty and what is your loan rate?


----------



## Oasis (Jan 24, 2003)

Same here damn dealers- even after wheeling and dealing I got the 02' S 5 speed with charcoal a few small options out the door 17,500- and then we had to add in the 1k trade allowance I owed for dumping POS Pontiac- then got best loan from my local Credit Union- I am considering a 3.5 due to this new damn ultra low credit- hmmmmmm TRADE IN please!

That would make Willy so jealou...er I mean happy.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *Same here damn dealers- even after wheeling and dealing I got the 02' S 5 speed with charcoal a few small options out the door 17,500- and then we had to add in the 1k trade allowance I owed for dumping POS Pontiac- then got best loan from my local Credit Union- I am considering a 3.5 due to this new damn ultra low credit- hmmmmmm TRADE IN please!
> 
> That would make Willy so jealou...er I mean happy. *


I knew you yearned for larger balls


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I knew you yearned for larger balls *


Hahahahahahaaa


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I knew you yearned for larger balls *


That's funny.


----------

